
Why I'm officially quitting Apple Laptops - reasonablemann
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZUSFda_W7k
======
pier25
I had been waiting for the new MBP, and when Apple released the 2016 touchbar
models I went and bought the 2015 15'' model.

I used the 2015 for a year before selling it because the Intel GPU was
seriously underpowered and the 4th gen CPU ran too hot which made the fans
annoyingly audible too often.

So since I din't need the portability I ended up getting a 5K iMac, which is
quite frankly the best Mac I've ever owned. I still use a 2014 13'' MBP that I
had lying around on the rare times I travel or work away from home.

I hope Apple knows all the problems with the current laptop line, but if they
don't do something quick they will end up losing a lot of audience. Unless
something drastic happens my next laptop won't be an Apple one.

------
geophile
Yeah, me too. Mostly it's the keyboard and execrable touchbar. But also, just
the general decline in quality of Apple software and design.

Got a System76 Darter. Very happy with it. Great keyboard.

By the way, the dude in that video is really irritating to listen to and
watch. What is up with his hands?

------
reasonablemann
Why does Apple keep trying to patch up the butterfly? When will they accept
that the technology is a failure?

~~~
pier25
I'm guessing people working at Apple are not idiots. Probably they couldn't
find any other way of keeping the small profile and since everyone was
expecting a redesign they had to go with it.

I imagine Apple is working on a complete redesign of their laptop line, but
that takes time. Specially when the Mac is only 10% of your business.

